
Microsoft Confirms Windows 10 New Monthly Charge - vezycash
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/07/14/microsoft-confirms-windows-10-new-monthly-charge/
======
ominous
_That cost will be $7 per user per month but the good news is it only applies
to enterprises, for now. The new pricing tier will be called “Windows 10
Enterprise E3” and it means Windows has finally joined Office 365 and Azure as
a subscription service._

> _it only applies to enterprises_

Even so.

